# salamat uli sa iyo ang bait mo talaga!



## labreaboy

salamat uli sa iyo ang bait mo talaga!


----------



## niernier

labreaboy said:


> salamat uli sa iyo ang bait mo talaga!



again thanks to you, you're really a good person!

Edit:
maybe you want to know what the words mean:

salamat = thanks
uli = again
sa iyo = to you
bait from adjective mabait meaning kind/good
ang bait mo = you are a good person/you are kind
talaga = really


----------



## blue_jewel

labreaboy said:


> salamat uli sa iyo ang bait mo talaga!


 



*Or can be literally like this one:*

*Thanks again to you, you're indeed a good person! *


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks for your translation. I am happy with both results.

labreaboy


----------



## Cracker Jack

labreaboy said:


> salamat uli sa iyo ang bait mo talaga!



Thanks again, you are really nice.


----------



## labreaboy

Thanks I appreciate all the answers and I have saved them. For i am attempting to learn to speak in basic Tagalog. thanks for all your help.


----------

